# "Recent Images in this Thread" ???



## s2k9k (Oct 11, 2012)

Is this something new or have I just been missing it? I don't think I've been missing it because it just really stood out to me just a minute ago. Anyway, it is a really nice feature and looks really good! Just one more thing that makes this the best forum on the internet!!!


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 11, 2012)

:huh:


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 11, 2012)

DanMcG said:


> :huh:


It's when you go to upload picture its show up in the box. And yes its new . Seen it the last few times I started a post


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 11, 2012)

Ed, I wasn't talking about when you upload photos where it shows "your recent photos", that's been like that for awhile, but at the top of a thread that has photos in it there is a box at the right that says "Recent Images in this Thread" and shows some thumbnails of the photos, I outlined it in red below:













Slide1.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Oct 11, 2012


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 11, 2012)

I want to know what happen to being able to upload more then one picture at a time.
Now that was nice .


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah, just noticed it, that is a cool feature!!!!!


~Martin


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 11, 2012)

That first time I seen that.
Is a great feature Thumbs Up


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 11, 2012)

jrod62 said:


> I want to know what happen to being able to upload more then one picture at a time.
> Now that was nice .


Ed, You still can. When you click "Upload Files" and the window opens where you choose files from your computer you can hold "ctrl" and click every file you want one at a time and they will all get highlighted and when you click "Open" they will all get uploaded.  If you look right next to the "Upload Files" button it will say "How to add multiple files" that will show you a graphic on how to do it.


----------



## roller (Oct 11, 2012)

Yep its new...and pretty cool !!!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 11, 2012)

Dave 

With all the computer knowledge you have do you have a pocket protector with a bunch of pens and a hat with a propeller


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 11, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Dave
> 
> With all the computer knowledge you have do you have a pocket protector with a bunch of pens and a hat with a propeller


No pocket protector but man I've always wanted one of those hats!


----------



## so ms smoker (Oct 11, 2012)

HEHEHE   Was just thinking.....

   Mike


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 12, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> jrod62 said:
> 
> 
> > I want to know what happen to being able to upload more then one picture at a time.
> ...


Thats the way it use to be but now when I hold down "Ctrl" it just changes to the file that I just click and there is no "How to add multiple files" any more.













Capture 2.PNG



__ jrod62
__ Oct 12, 2012


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 12, 2012)

I just check "firefox" and it has the "How to add multiple files" so for some reason "Internet explorer" won"t let me. How to I change it so I can?

this one is from firefox













Capture3.PNG



__ jrod62
__ Oct 12, 2012


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 12, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Dave
> 
> With all the computer knowledge you have do you have a pocket protector with a bunch of pens and a hat with a propeller


I've got the preview too! Nice

When I click on the "photo icon", the box opens and right next to "Upload Photos" is the blurb "how to upload multiple photos". I click "Upload Photos", the next box opens to choose which ones, I hold "CTRL" and click the photos I want uploaded. I'm using Chrome. 

I know what to get Dave for all the help he's given me!













pocket-protector.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Oct 12, 2012


















rainbow-hat-with-propeller-on-top-costume-hats-fun



__ smokinhusker
__ Oct 12, 2012


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 12, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> I've got the preview too! Nice
> 
> When I click on the "photo icon", the box opens and right next to "Upload Photos" is the blurb "how to upload multiple photos". I click "Upload Photos", the next box opens to choose which ones, I hold "CTRL" and click the photos I want uploaded. I'm using Chrome.
> 
> ...


I love it - I'll pitch in and so we can get him the complete outfit including the shirt it will go well with the hat


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 12, 2012)

I LOVE THAT HAT!!!!!


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 12, 2012)

jrod62 said:


> Thats the way it use to be but now when I hold down "Ctrl" it just changes to the file that I just click and there is no "How to add multiple files" any more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jrod62 said:


> I just check "firefox" and it has the "How to add multiple files" so for some reason "Internet explorer" won"t let me. How to I change it so I can?
> 
> this one is from firefox
> 
> ...


Ed, I noticed that the 2 windows are different too. IE has a "Browse" button and Firefox has an "Upload Files" button.

I use Chrome and it looks just like the Firefox window.

IE is doing some weird stuff on this forum!


----------



## jwbtulsa (Nov 6, 2012)

I was wondering about this feature as well. I noticed it on another thread but it does not appear on a recent thread i started with q view.  Does the gallery only show up when more than one person has posted pics to the same thread? it's a nice feature especially when the thread is qview heavy.


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 6, 2012)

jwbtulsa said:


> I was wondering about this feature as well. I noticed it on another thread but it does not appear on a recent thread i started with q view.  Does the gallery only show up when more than one person has posted pics to the same thread? it's a nice feature especially when the thread is qview heavy.


I don't know. I just looked at a bunch of threads and don't see any rhyme or reason to it. Some threads with only the OP's pictures in it are showing up and other threads don't have any pics show up in the "Recent images in this thread". I don't get it but I do know the software has been doing some weird things lately.


----------



## jwbtulsa (Nov 6, 2012)

ok. just curious. Now if you can just develop a SMF app for my iphone.


----------

